# Attempted rehab of "disaster yard"



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

I might be biting off more than I can chew but I'm gonna try to bring my best friends yard back from the dead. He said it can't be done. After I cut , dethatched with my SunJoe and bagged everything yesterday, he might be right. The biggest problem is going to be irrigation. He hasn't got a system and I don't think we'll see any rain until October now, lol. The area under the tree doesn't get enough sun for bermuda to thrive but I still want to see how far it will spread. My next step is to blanket spray Tribute Total (for the extensive dallisgrass), Celcius and Certainty. After that I've got to decide when to put down the Empro 18-18-18 I bought from Ewing Irrigation. I've also got some RGS, Humic12, Air8, Dr. Earth and MicroGreene left that I want to use up. I'll probably be spraying a combo every week, maybe it will help the soil. The first 3 pictures were taken May 27th, the last one yesterday after cutting. I think that area has the most potential. Yeah, It's basically dirt now but he had a tree removed which I think will really help. I've got 4 hot months to get the bermuda growing and spreading, let the race begin!


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Update time a little more than a month later. I put down the 18-18-18 on June 10th so although there's a long way to go I'm still really surprised by the progress. It looks like I won't be able to hammer the dallisgrass problem until fall. Although I keep spot spraying, it just loves the heat too much. Here's what I've done so far:
Start 3 Jun
-Cut, dethatch
6 Jun
-Tribute Total, Celcius, Certainty
10 Jun
-5.5 lb 18-18-18
 -RGS
-Air8
16 Jun
-Humic12
28 Jun
-Triazicide
-Dr. Earth
3 Jul
-.40 oz/k Prodamine
5 Jul
-4.5 lb 22-4-14
-MicroGreene
7 Jul
-Quinclorac (probably a wasted app, rained 5 hours later) 
I really didn't want to fertilize again so soon but rain was in the forecast so I took advantage. 







I wish I had taken a picture of this area when I started, it was awful. Now it's a domination line, lol


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice job helping a friend. I would have never thought it could be done without irrigation, especially in Texas.


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Nice job helping a friend. I would have never thought it could be done without irrigation, especially in Texas.


Life is too short to have a crappy lawn. I take my irrigation system for granted. I think the Rainbird hose timer and impact sprinkler will do a decent job on the big side yard area, that's my area of focus. It gets the most sun and has the most potential. Plus he's on the corner lot so plenty of people see it, I want to raise some eyebrows.


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Well, the beat goes on, pretty happy with the progress. Fertilized again Sunday but only the side yard and the curb strip that gets water from the sprinkler. Easily the hottest part of the year right now and no rain in sight. Thank goodness for the hose end timer. And cutting twice a week has really added to the spreading.


----------

